# Any yummy cheap-eats near Ko Olina?



## winger (Oct 19, 2007)

Our countdown has begun for two weeks in Ko Olina.  What near-by (defined as within a 20 minutes drive, one way) cheap eats would you guys recommend?


----------



## middleoforchid (Oct 20, 2007)

We usually go to Kapolei where there are many eateries in different price ranges,they also have a Safeway.Enjoy your stay,wish we're there....


----------



## Hoc (Oct 20, 2007)

Jurison's is OK, and probably about $20 a person for dinner.  It is 5 minutes away.

But 20 minutes away is Waimalu Shopping Center, which has a veritable treasure trove of good, cheap eats.  Local-type foods, not what you are likely to find here on the mainland.

In Waimalu Shopping Center:

1.  Shiro's.  Sit-down restaurant that specializes in Saimin (an island favorite, which is like Ramen, with better soup and noodles, and all kinds of extras in it, including Teriyaki, Chinese BBQ Pork, egg, veggies, and anything else you can imagine.  They have more than 100 varieties).  But they also have all kinds of other foods, like "plate lunches," and much more.  My favorite is the Big Shiro, a double-decker sandwich made of teriyaki beef, Chinese BBQ Pork, lettuce, tomato, onion, and using teriyaki sauce to moisten the whole thing.  You can get out of there easily for about $10 each.  They also have a take-out window.

2.  Chun Wah Kam.  They close around 6 pm, but this is about the best inexpensive Chinese Food I've ever had in Hawaii.  Their Egg Fu Yung is, bar none, the best I've ever had anywhere.  I also like their Crispy Kau Gee, and many of their other foods.  Think Panda Express, but good.  They usually have about 20+ dishes available at any time, and a plate that would feed you for 2 days is about $10.  They have about 10 tables for sit-down eating in the restaurant.  They also have many varieties of Manapua, but I think that Royal Kitchen in town makes better Manapua.  Chun Wah Kam's takeout dim sum, however, is quite passable.

3.  Waimalu Chop Suey.  Chinese food. A more sit-down dinner type place.  Some argue that they have the best Crispy Kau Gee on the island, although I think they have too much meat in them and prefer the ones at Chun Wah Kam.  Their Chow Mein and other Chinese food is all good.

4. Leonard's Malasadas.  All they serve is Malasadas and Malasada Puffs, so you have to eat your main course elsewhere.  But, oh, those Malasadas and Malasada Puffs.

5.  Zippy's.  A Plate Lunch Place.  One of the classics, in fact.  See my Plate Lunch Review in the TUG Hawaii Members-Only section for more details on this peculiarly Hawaiian food style.  About $5-10 a person, and it has sit-down tables, although more patio dining than anything else.

There are other good places in the Center, like Ezo-Giku (Ramen and Japanese) and a Korean restaurant, a couple more Japanese restaurants, a Puerto Rican restaurant, and more.  All have their fans.  Waimalu is one of the best fast-food and casual dining shopping centers on the island, all in a strip mall on Kamehameha Highway in Waimalu, about 20 minutes from the Ko'Olina.


----------



## winger (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks guys.

Hoc, I showed the DW your list and she thinks you 'live' near Ko Olina!  We are definitely going to hit a few of the places you recommend. We will map out and program into our GPS before leaving Calif!  The only thing is we will likely call ahead before doing this as our son is highly allergic to nut products, to ensure we eliminate any that serves many foods using nuts as ingredients.  We appreciate you spending time on documenting the specific names and types of foods they serve.

Between our many anticipated bbq's (Costco run before we hit the resort) and your recommendations, we should be set for a good majority of the stay.  If more recommendations come in, the better!  We'll likely hit more eateries the 2nd week as we move from a 2 bd down (1st week)  to a studio (2nd week).  I believe the 2bd fridge is lots larger than the one in the studio.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 23, 2007)

winger said:


> Hoc, I showed the DW your list and she thinks you 'live' near Ko Olina!



No, but I grew up near there and go back to visit several times a year.  Often I will head to Chun Wah Kam or Shiro's before I even go up to my family home, and bring dinner for all.

Edit: If your son has a nut allergy, you might want to check on any of the fried foods, as a lot of asian restaurants will fry their foods in peanut oil, and Hawaii is a very asian-influenced culture.


----------



## winger (Oct 23, 2007)

Hoc said:


> ...Edit: If your son has a nut allergy, you might want to check on any of the fried foods, as a lot of asian restaurants will fry their foods in peanut oil, and Hawaii is a very asian-influenced culture.


Hmmm did you remember my post on nut allergies earlier in the year? Yes, my son has tons of allergies (food and environmental), but by far nut products is the worse so far. He's been in emergency at least three times (or more?) so far in the past couple of years, all from traces of nuts in his food, one was due to a blatant con job an asian restaurant did where the cook buried crushed peanuts at the bottom of a dry/semi-wet noodle dish once he saw the order specifically said "no nuts". 

My task before we go on the trip is to call a few restaurants (recommended here on TUG and from others) to inquire about their use of nut-family products in foods, how well they keep these separate, etc.  If the person on the phone does not speak well English or is at all hesitant, the restaurant gets 'pulled' from our list of potential restaurants to visit.  Or, sometimes, we buy my son a McD's dollar burger and my DW and I (and little sister) have at it : )  At least during the 1st week when we are in a 2 bd, we will stock up on CostCo food...then in the 2nd week in the studio, we will plan to go out more - this is when the food 'adventure' begins. 

As normal protocol before any trips, we also map out any/all 24-hr medical centers able to handle kids that go into shock due to allergen contact.  I used to think planning was just 1/2 the fun of a trip, but nowadays, it seems like a chore, it really does : ( .

Thanks for the thought!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 23, 2007)

In my opinion, this is the BEST restaurant guide for Oahu.

Honolulu Advertiser - Best Restaurants

I have eaten at over 2 dozen of these restaurants and I find the food to be well above average.

In Hawaii, it can really be hit or miss unless you know where you are going.  And, it is VERY expensive.  Japanese and Korean food tends to be above average to excellent in most places.  You can save money when you go were the locals go.  

I'd have to defer to HOC regarding the Kapolei area.  I know the East Oahu area better.


----------



## winger (Oct 23, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> In my opinion, this is the BEST restaurant guide for Oahu.
> 
> Honolulu Advertiser - Best Restaurants
> 
> ...


so, BB, thanks mucho for the link.

How do I find where the locals go?  I am all about saving money (but food has to be good, of course) !


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 23, 2007)

Winger,

Sorry, I should have told you how to determine that.  First, Click on the link to the Best Restaurants.  Then, click on the link that says "'Ilima Award Winners."  Where it says "People's Choice" those are the restaurants that the Locals chose as the winners.   

Click on the restaurant's URL and check out the menu and the prices.  That is how you can tell the best restaurants and the best prices.

Remember, just like any restaurant, not everything on the menu is great.  You need to ask what their specialty is.  For instance, Zippy's and L&L Drive Inn are local favorites.  But, 75% of what's on the menu is below average, in my opinion.  But, they have some really good, cheap food, too.  I like the Lau Lau platter, portuguese bean soup and the wonton min at Zippy's, but their Chicken Katsu and famous chili sucks.  You want good Chili?  You go to Safeway and buy their daily soups or get a quart of their Stompin' Steakhouse Chili.  That is GREAT chili.

And, don't go to chains like Chili's Restaurant.  You will pay double what you pay on the mainland.  I used to go to Chili's all the time on the mainland.  I'd get an Oldtimer burger, cup of soup and a diet coke.  Usually paid less than $10.  In Hawaii, that exact meal is over $20.

Korean takeout is usually pretty good.  Yummies and Pearls is pretty good even though it has gone down hill a bit.  I also like Bale if you can find one.  It's a Vietnamese/French place.  I love their Taiwanese Beef Stew and it's cheap.  I just don't know if they have these places in Kapolei.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 23, 2007)

This thread made me so hungry I went to Safeway and bought some Hot Wings and Stompin Steakhouse chili.   Delicious.


----------



## seatrout (Oct 23, 2007)

The Safeway  near Ko Olina has awsome dimchi Crab. We always bough a buch for snack everyday when we are  down there.  There are also ton's of Asian candy at Safeway and the store nearby.


----------



## MikeM132 (Oct 23, 2007)

We ate at the Chili's in that shopping center with a million restaurants and found the menu prices similar to PA. We ate at the Outback about 10 min from KoOlina and found the same thing. I did NOT find the prices in HI out of line with here at all. In fact, I was surprised they were so similar. Safeway was a little more expensive, gas was a LOT more expensive. I would, however, prefer not to go to Hawaii to eat at a chain restaurant. Those were kind of a "last resort".


----------



## MikeM132 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there Safeway in Florida? Never noticed. We'll have to bring our card next time if so.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 24, 2007)

winger said:


> How do I find where the locals go?



Ask me.  But many locals are into large quantities of food, not necessarily quality.  You will find all of the locals eating at plate lunch places.  Some of the most popular are Zippy's, L&L Drive Inn, Bob's Barbecue, etc.

The quality of Zippy's has definitely gone downhill in recent years, but it is still quite popular.  Most popular is their chili, which has, as a secret ingredient (surprise) *peanut butter*.  Bob's at Dillingham and Waiakamilo Road makes a great Teriyaki Steak plate, and their chocolate malts are delicious and ultra thick.

Another popular plate lunch place is Rainbow Drive Inn, near Waikiki, which is known for its Mix Plate.  Also, some of the food trucks on the north shore have great garlic shrimp or Mahi Mahi.  These are the better restaurants from what the locals like.  Also quite cheap.

Really, read my plate lunch review for a good guide to plate lunch restaurants.

Many locals like Makino Chaiya in Pearlridge, which is an all-you-can-eat buffet with lots of seafood and lobster.  I call it the "bait buffet" as an allusion to its quality.

The locals also like: Denny's, McDonald's, Chili's, Sizzler, and many other places that I would prefer not even to think about, yet alone eat at.

Some of the Advertiser recommendations are spot on, others not so much.  For example, for Korean Restaurants, Sorabol and Choy Garden are OK, but nothing amazing.  I'll probably try Chun Choon Chicken when I am there in December.

Down on "Restaurant Row," along Ala Moana Blvd. from Honolulu Harbor to about Ward Center, you will find a lot of the more upscale restaurants, most of which are transplanted from the mainland: Cheesecake Factory, Ruths Chris, Morton's, Palomino, Sunset Grill, Chai's, and the like.  All are good, but fairly pricey, not necessarily a place you would want to take children who don't appreciate good restaurants, and certainly not very "local."

Edit: I did want to add that both Roy's and Alan Wong's are good local restaurants, creative, great food, but an upscale dining experience and they can be expensive.  Roy's is on the Golf Course right next to the Ko'Olina.  I had a very nice lunch there with Joe and Jeanette Sohn a couple of years ago.  Alan Wong's is very impressive, and the food is excellent.  With prices to match.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 24, 2007)

seatrout said:


> There are also ton's of Asian candy at Safeway and the store nearby.



One of the best places to get prepackaged Asian-type candies and snacks in Hawaii is Long's Drugs.  They often will also carry fresh Mochi, shipped in from Maui, which is regarded as the best Mochi in the islands.

Times Supermarket also often has a good selection of Asian-type candies, snacks and mochi.

If you like the preserved fruit-type of Asian candies, you might ask for a "crack-seed" store the next time you are there.  They have them in Chinatown and a quasi-decent one in Ala Moana Shopping Center, and you can get the Li Hing Mui, Pickled Plums, Lemon Peel, Pickled Ginger, Pickled Mango, Cherry Seed, etc. out of giant glass jars where they are kept and scooped out into a bag in the quantity you want.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 24, 2007)

MikeM132 said:


> We ate at the Chili's in that shopping center with a million restaurants and found the menu prices similar to PA. We ate at the Outback about 10 min from KoOlina and found the same thing. I did NOT find the prices in HI out of line with here at all. In fact, I was surprised they were so similar. Safeway was a little more expensive, gas was a LOT more expensive. I would, however, prefer not to go to Hawaii to eat at a chain restaurant. Those were kind of a "last resort".



I just checked the menus for Chili's in Allentown PA vs. Kahala, Oahu, HI

Here is what I always get:

Oldtimer burger
    - Allentown: $6.79
    - Kahala: $9.49

Cheese
    - Allentown: $.60
    - Kahala: $1.00

Terlinga Chili (cup)
    - Allentown: $3.29
    - Kahala: $4.99

Diet Coke
    - Allentown: $1.99
    - Kahala: $2.99

Total meal before tax and tip
    - Allentown: $12.69
    - Kahala: $18.47

Price difference:  +46%  It's less than double, but materially more.  I knew that the last time I went to Kahala I paid over $20 for that meal.  In Boca Raton, I used to get that for less than $10.  So, I was comparing today's prices in Hawaii to prices in South Florida 7 years ago.  That's not a fair comparison.

I've been to the Outback in Hawaii Kai and I spent over $30 for myself one day for baby backs, a chopped salad and a diet coke.  When I did that last in Orlando, I think it was less than $20.

I'd say it's about 50% more in Hawaii.  Not, double.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 24, 2007)

I just checked the Chili's in Kapolei.  They have the exact same prices as Kahala.  46% higher than Allentown, PA.

Also checked Philadelphia.  Almost the same prices as Allentown.  The only difference is the Oldtimer burger is $.20 more than in Allentown.

The Outback is only a smaller surcharge.

Baby Backs
    - Allentown:  $16.99
    - Hawaii Kai: $21.49

Chopped sald
    - Allentown: $4.29
    - Hawaii Kai: $6.29

Total before taxes, tips and drinks
    - Allentown: $21.28
    - Hawaii Kai: $27.78

Difference: +31%.  Still a material difference.  Not double, but material.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 24, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I just checked the Chili's in Kapolei.  They have the exact same prices as Kahala.



Wow, the meats are cheaper out here in California than in Allentown.  Not that I would ever eat at a Chili's again, since I found their food execrable.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Not that I would ever eat at a Chili's again, since I found their food execrable.


 
Now I feel better!! I've never eaten at Chili's and a friend told me I was missing something special!


----------



## Hoc (Oct 25, 2007)

LAX Mom said:


> Now I feel better!! I've never eaten at Chili's and a friend told me I was missing something special!



Go ahead and eat at a TGI Friday's, an Applebee's or an Outback Steak House, and you'll get a similar experience, with (very) slightly better food.  I actually liked the food at TGI Friday's at one time.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 25, 2007)

Does "The Bus" stop at or near that shopping center? I got hungry just reading Hoc's reviews! Also, does "The Bus" stop at or near the Marriott KoOlina or however it's spelled? We're only going to be on Oahu 3 days/nights (staying in Waki. at the Wyndham OceanWalk) but I'd sure like to take a spin around the island and "The Bus" sounds like the way to go. (Unless we can easily find a cheap one day rental car near Wyndham resort in Waki.)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Go ahead and eat at a TGI Friday's, an Applebee's or an Outback Steak House, and you'll get a similar experience, with (very) slightly better food.  I actually liked the food at TGI Friday's at one time.




To each his own.  I like Chili's.  I know I can get a decent burger and they have them in airports, so when I take long trips at least I am not eating airline food.  It was good when I could get out of there for less than $10.  Can't do that anymore.

Applebees is one of the worst food there is.  I'll never go there again.

Friday's has good happy hour wings.  But, I find Chili's to be better overall.

Outback is a lot better than any of those listed.  It's not a Ruth's Chris or Morton's.  But, it isn't bad.  

I won't go to Chili's in Hawaii.  $20 is too much to pay for a burger.  Instead, I'd rather go to Big City eats.  It's a better burger and a lot cheaper.


----------



## winger (Oct 25, 2007)

Little off the topic of Cheap eats near Ko Olina, but I just noticed there is an Old Spaghetti Factory in Honololu - this is one of our favorites!  Has anyone tried this particular one?  How's the prices and quality of food?


----------



## MikeM132 (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, I believe you. I had been warned of the "9.00 ice cream cone" before we went, so only 30% higher seemed fairly close. I am the same guy who advised his wife to think of UK pounds as US dollars or her head would explode figuring how much stuff cost while on vacation. My vacation mentality is considerably different from my regular mentality. I build in a pretty large factor for overspending on vacation so I don't have to worry about things so much. I am aware of spending, just not consumed by it. 
I do appreciate the "local" ideas, though. Eating at a chain restaurant in Hawaii is a last resort for us.


----------



## MikeM132 (Oct 26, 2007)

Boca---you got my curiosity up. I looked at my computer records (I download my CC statements into a program) and my dinner at Outback near Ko'Olina was 36.22 in April 2006. Dinner for 2 including tip and drinks (soda). We each had some kind of entree (nobody just had a salad, for instance). To me, that's not bad at all, especially for Hawaii. I THINK the tip was in there---not sure. Sometimes I leave cash instead.


----------

